# Foggy Morning Vapor - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (19/7/20)

​*FOGGY MORNING VAPOR – EMERALD CITY*
Int. - USA 

*Flavour Description: *

“A smooth mocha vape, classic coffee with a hint of cream.”
“… named after Seattle’s official nickname.”

*VG/PG:* 80/20
*Nic:* 6mg

M*y comments:* 

This refined mocha dances lightly on the tongue and vaping it is a delight. It’s soft and 
silky-smooth. 

It does not contain artificial sweeteners or sugar
https://northlandvapor.com/products/emerald-city-eliquid).

Nevertheless, because it's an 80/20 VG/PG, I expected it to be sweeter, but it is not. Neither is it hard on the coils. Oh, happy day on both counts!

As a wake-‘n-vape I prefer a stronger flavour, but as an ADV it’s heavenly!

Would I buy this juice again: Without hesitation!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #156*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius (19/7/20)

did you get this locally?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/7/20)

Cornelius said:


> did you get this locally?



@Cornelius No, I imported it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

